# cookie jars



## Vespertine (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey if anyone is into the cuteness of cookie jars, you should check out a feature I organized on folks who collect cookie jars. We have on woman who shows off 20 years worth of cookie jar collecting. Check it out on collectorsquest.com


----------

